# GULP! "Swimming Mullet"



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I picked up some of these the other day in 4" Pearl White. I'm not sure if they are new, but they have a great action on their own and I'm very impressed. I haven't tried them on the troll, but I'm sure they'd be quite effective there as well.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh no.

I think there is supposed to be a picture there, but I cannot see it. I have logged out and back in again, and still cannot see it.....OMG I'm blind :!:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Nic said:


> I picked up some of these the other day in 4" Pearl White. I'm not sure if they are new, but they have a great action on their own and I'm very impressed. I haven't tried them on the troll, but I'm sure they'd be quite effective there as well.


I troll them with a 1/4 ounce jig head with good luck here. They are a pretty good 'go to' bait.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ive got an Atomic version, same colour. supposed to be really good on a slow troll, or at rest floating down the current. beaut action.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSGElu8AABJfgAASAwPwUoEBRgA65+6AIABqGqZNA9JoZHqD1GhkEU8pkeUaaADRo0ekU3buWDoLgIpInz0BvGYtxJKRPp3ILyIWGGQRqvWGsAZJTBp29zlACe50AsF4NH0UapnivAVoRCyeTkref4u5IpwoSBDCS3eA


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have a camera. Thanks redphoenix. I have been using the Pearl White.

I have caught more fish in the last 24-hrs with these than ever combined with plastics. Cod, Bream, Golden Trevally, Diamond Trevally and some misfit blowie thing. The trevally were all minimum 45 cms and was busted off 3 times with 12lb line.

Maybe I just got the right tide, right day etc etc...but I've never done so well with plastics.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I think these used to be called "GULP minnow grubs" - I have the pumpkinseed ones and they are pretty good - the leatherjackets will take them off your hook though :x

*EDIT *- yep they look the same (the mullet packaging is marked as a 'saltwater gulp' whereas the minnow grub is just a 'gulp'). Just went down to buy some replacements for my dwindling 'minnow grub' stocks and bought home a pack of the glow in the dark, white, 'swimming mullet' instead. I compared the two out of the pack and they are identical (except for colour).

I reckon the glow in the dark ones should go well at night - the glow thing really works (I tested it in the bathroom). I'll post when I have had a chance to give them a run.


----------

